# Rattleware Grinder Tray Mod



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

A post on a different thread got me thinking.

I have one of these under my Super Jolly http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/rattleware-grinder-tray

Trouble is that cos the front feet are on the tray, the grinder moves left as I flick the doser paddle.

Does anyone on here have the capability to cut away two slots from the rear of the (stainless steel) tray so I can slide the tray under the grinder whilst allowing the grinder feet to stay firmly on my worktop? I'd be happy to pay for the mod.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

You could just buy a roll of that anti slip mat stuff from a pound shop and stick some of that to the base of the tray


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

^^^ Good idea charlie. That anti-slip material is cheap and versatile. I use it to protect the cup warmer.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Great thinking Charlie, thanks.

Had one of those in my hand the other day to put on my Fracino Classic's cup warmer tray but as I'm selling, I thought otherwise. Doh!


----------

